# Good Advertising for minimum cost?



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

I am very new to the catering world. I have only done 4 jobs and have another coming up. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice one good avenues for some advertising that has worked for people. I know you have to spend money to make money but like I said im just starting out and was wanting to exhaust the free or cheap methods first before I move to more expensive methods. Im in dallas and I have a facebook page and a website for my business so far. What else?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Sponsor a local sports team. Usually it involves helping pay for shirts or jerseys and they put your logo on them.

Cheap and a lot of people see them. And it also helps the teams.


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

thanks that's a good idea


----------

